
Nvidia  Introduces yet ANOTHER Ridiculously Fast GPU - giantdungenous
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/07/25/pascal-pixar-quadro-dgx-1/
======
ysleepy
Not an ad at all! By a user that only submits nvidia.com urls.

